# Why did you choose a rabbit as a pet? What you love?



## Alek (May 3, 2017)

Here's something I thought might be fun. I'm curious, what is it that makes you enjoy rabbits as pets. Most people pick cats, or dogs, or even guinea pigs, but what is it that makes you choose and enjoy rabbits.

Personally;
I love the attitude that rabbits have. They are very much a 'golden rule' pet, meaning, if you treat them well, they will treat you well. But if you are mean to them, not only will they be mean to you, but they will exact revenge against you (pee on bed, chew cords, bite). I like an animal that has that sort of view/behavior towards the world. A dog will love you no matter what you do. But a rabbit requires you to get on their level, and to maintain a respectful and mindful relationship. Also, when they open up to you, it's so very rewarding because you work for their love and earned it, it wasn't freely give to you. A rabbit that loves you will give you it's toys, lick your face and hair, and cuddle with you. I also appreciate an animal that has 50lbs of personality in a 2lb body (reminds me of me LOL)
People often think rabbits are boring and stupid animals, but it's all due to ignorance. I often think that when someone tells me they don't want to work towards earning an animals affection and respect, that they must not be a decent friend (I have intense anxiety, which can be difficult for people).
As a kid, my mom loved to regale me of stories about her angora rabbit, Cassidy. And how loving, sweet, and hilarious he was. 

So, what are your reasons for choosing and loving rabbits? (besides them being so insanely cute)


----------



## stevesmum (May 4, 2017)

What a good question... let me count the ways! 
Rabbits are pretty. Even the "ugliest" roughest looking rabbit is beautiful to me. They have a certain poise and grace, I love their shape and form and I love to watch them do anything, even dig in their own butts for poops to munch... 
Also there's something special about earning the (albeit tentative) trust of a creature that thinks everyone is out to eat them.
I didn't get my first bunny til I was 29. But when I did something just went CLICK and I knew I had found something I absolutely loved. That's why our home is full of rabbity stuff and people probably call me crazy rabbit lady behind my back. 
To me, there's only one real drawback to having rabbits as pets, and that's the fact that they're not "portable" pets. Which limits us in our travelling and I know bugs my husband a little. But oh well. Worth it to me!


----------



## leighann7 (May 4, 2017)

For me, it's the ears. Just love the long ears. That said, I was never going to have bunnies again. Didn't have time for that, or so I thought. I hadn't had a rabbit in 10 years, and was not interested in having one again. Then I was visiting the man down the street. He raises meat bunnies, and they're not nice. They'll bite you just for looking in their direction. But there was one, smaller than the rest, who had a torn ear and looked scared. I made the mistake of picking her up, which you're not supposed to do with the meat bunnies, and it was love for both of us. Brought her home, didn't even have a cage, so she ended up sleeping in my bed. I'm not even sure I love rabbits, but I love Tawny. Long ears, a sweet face, and just a terror when she steals anything she can reach. It's hilarious.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2017)

Our daughter went in the service and left us with 2..loved the personalities, so we have rescued over 40 down the years. We also have Great Danes.


----------



## samoth (May 4, 2017)

Good question. Hmm, let's see...

- I bred hamsters and guinea pigs when I was younger, so I kind of had an affinity or predisposition towards small mammals.

- My parents got me a dog when I was, like, 8 years old. I was allergic to him, so he went to my grandparents after just one year. I haven't had issues with allergies since I was younger, but didn't really want a large hairy thing in my home just in case.

- I tend to not do normal or average things that everyone else does. Everyone has dogs and cats; so, of course, that means I don't really want a dog or cat. I'm also a guy. Seriously, what kind of grown dude has rabbits for pets?

- I'm a pretty clean person, so I'm not too keen on the idea of a 50-100 pound ball of fur in the house. And on the couch. And on the bed. 

- I had a wild rabbit friend a few years back that I trained to come when I called. I named him Triscuit, for his favorite food, and feed him every day. He taught me a lot about his kind.

- Rabbits work great with my life/career: long days and sometimes nights/weekends, along with a decent commute. With rabbits, I don't need family to care for them or walk them while I'm away. They're up with me in the morning and after work, and sleep most of the day.

- Rabbits are highly underrated as pets/companion animals and utterly fascinating little mammals. I bought a dozen different vet, medical, behavioral, pharmaceutical, etc. books to learn about them before I ever got my buns.

- They're generally treated poorly/improperly by humans and relegated to small cages. I adopted two rabbits who may not have fared well otherwise.

- I've shared my experiences with others and, in a small way, changed the views others have of rabbits for the better


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 5, 2017)

Rehabilitating eastern cottontails for numerous years taught me that these gentle herbivores are quiet and comical to watch. After having house cats, a lab/retriever, and then stepping aside from rehabilitation for the winter months, adopting a companion pet from the shelter was the right move to make! I dearly love their gentle nature, velvet kisses, and various personalities. Our dog was a stray, and she had our love for over a decade. She was constantly wagging her tail the minute I walked into the door from a hectic day at work, and that was a good thing to see. Observe her wagging tail and energy. She wanted to be walked often (which I did), and barked at trucks (which was good). This was not so good when hubby wanted to rest without being awakened by our lab/retriever barking. I also enjoy the moments when I can sleep in, and not be chaperoning our lab/retriever in the yard on her bathroom duties at 11 pm or 6 am. i.e., on Cold nights when our dog wished to sniff everything in the snow or grass. We were ready for a quieter species companion pet! Hubby has a fondness for lagomorphs as he was an admirer of cottontails since he was a youngster. -- Velvet kisses, their quiet nature, and being able to hold "my family" near my heart as I relax and unwind is ideal therapy and R&R. Our fosters/rescues/adopteds included 3 lb. personality-plus "clowns" and sweethearts, and our largest rescue weighed about 9-10 lbs. - Rabbits have changed my mind about the items I buy and consume and I'm healthier in return. Glad of that! Lagomorphs are overlooked & misunderstood companion pets; made fun of by those who do not speak rabbit language, plus they are labeled as poultry & disposable items by USDA. They've become my best furry friends. I hear you samoth. Thanks for posting your reasons.


----------



## MikeScone (May 7, 2017)

I didn't choose a rabbit, at least at first. One evening, my son walked in and dropped a ball of soft, grey fur on my lap and announced that the furball was a Mini-Rex rabbit named "Scone". 







Scone was supposed to be Joe's bunny, but I wound up taking care of him over a few weekends when Joe was out of town, and pretty soon his cage moved out into the living room, and when I was home, Scone was out hopping around the house and exploring. Very quickly, Scone decided I was his human, and that was that. To my surprise, I discovered that Scone was intelligent, loving and funny to watch, and he learned how to get everything he wanted out of me. I joined an internet rabbit group and read everything I could about rabbits, and met all sorts of nice new people who were also bunny parents. Along the way, I gave Scone his last name, MacBunny.

Before long, my son joined the Army and got married, and made a life of his own. Scone and I enjoyed each other's company for almost seven years, as he aged into a dignified old rabbit gentleman. Every morning he woke me to make his breakfast, and every night he jumped into bed for a good-night kiss. 






Finally, in June 2010, Scone MacBunny hopped into bed with me one last time, then ran back to his cage. He passed away in his sleep that night. 

A few months later, another rabbit hopped into my life. Natasha had lived with my niece and her boyfriend (now husband) for her first two years, but they were planning to move to Colorado and start a life together and they decided that I could spoil their rabbit Natasha better than they could. And so, I became Dad to Natasha Rabbitova. 






Natasha's personality was very different from Scone's - but not a bit less interesting. Her intelligence shined through from the very start, and she made sure that I knew exactly what she wanted and how she wanted it. We have lived together going on for seven years - she'll be nine in August - and although she's about my age in rabbit years, Natasha's never stopped being a thinking she's a young bunny. She runs about the house playing with her toys, chewing on boxes and toilet-paper tubes, flinging keys and grooming her stuffed friends. She, too, gets me up in the morning, greets me when I come home from work (as long as I give her the appropriate treat on my way in the door), and she runs into my bedroom every night after her bedtime snack, to spend the night next to my bed. 






I hope we have many more years together...


----------



## ravenmoore36 (May 8, 2017)

There were no plans to have a house bunny. People where we live new we had small furrys and occasionally rehomed them. In december 2007 luna enterd our lives when her then owner was bored of her and was mistreating her and we never looked back. We had nine amazing years with her. She was intelligent, had a sense of humour, caring. We learnt so much from her. Bunnies are bright inquisitive creatures. We miss her so much.


----------



## Alek (May 8, 2017)

MikeScone said:


> I didn't choose a rabbit, at least at first. One evening, my son walked in and dropped a ball of soft, grey fur on my lap and announced that the furball was a Mini-Rex rabbit named "Scone".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I envy you, I've love my rabbit to free range indefinitely and sleep in bed with my husband and I. Instead she's confined to my office/guest bedroom. I have a service dog, and two cats, and even though they are all very rabbit friendly, and lovely, my service dog tends to be too intense of a lover for my shy little Netherland Dwarf. With my angora, my dog was just the right amount of love per pound for the bunny, but she's a wee thing, and his giant face intimidates her sometimes, especially when he licks her and her entire body gets drenched. LOL


----------



## Lokin4AReason (May 8, 2017)

my girl bun was for the ex wife before she left and left the bun no caring for her anymore. after she left her, i just didnt have the heart to bring her to the SPCA, so i kept her


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 8, 2017)

I am a rabbit person. Dogs are too needy, cats are too aloof, and I just plain am a rabbit person, period. Many of you may know my charaterisations of Trixie in the "bunny chat" section. She was JUST like that. She was the biggest dork, yet she was very cool. We were buddies from the start, and she waited until I had recovered from my surgeries to hop onto the rainbow bridge. She was definitely the hardest one to get over- heck, it's been two years and I am not over her leaving. But she was bunny through and through. I could never get this with a dog or a cat.


----------



## katiecrna (May 8, 2017)

Just the sight of rabbits make me happy. I think they are the cutest animal God has created. Then who they are makes me love them even more. I honestly feel like they are magical. These super cute creatures that hop around and eat veggies and grass and they dont hurt a thing yet are constantly being hunted down even though they are innocent makes me love and pity them. They are pure innocence to me.


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 8, 2017)

I love rabbits because they don't love me back just because. I have to work with and for them to gain their trust. They sass me, infuriate me, and still give me kisses before bed every night. I love that they pout and fuss and get so ANGRY when I take away a toy to clean it. I love the challenges they set for me and I love how much more intelligent they are than I am. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my cat, but she'd die right this second if she thought it would make me even a little happier (she's a VERY loving and loyal creature) and that's not as much fun. I mean, what animal allows me to dress her in a pink sweater and take her on walks, only to thank me with purrs and love after?  It's very disappointing.


----------



## Kinai (May 12, 2017)

I didn't exactly choose AJ. But I won't give him up now either! 

I honestly, and don't hate me for this, did NOT like rabbits as a kid/teen. My dad had two and they weren't the friendliest things. I also have never liked rodents in general. That said...

Since getting AJ and seeing how he has a personality, that is actually quite interesting and annoying at times, he has changed my mind on rabbits at least. 

He loves being scratched, petted, and loved but during the day he will only allow you to do this in his cage. At night he plays boop mom and run like crazy back in my cage. He has free run of my bed if I am home since my house is NOT rabbit proof and I have no way to block off the kitchen so I could leave him there alone. 

Would I choose a rabbit AGAIN as a pet? 100% 

I have Bipolar, PTSD so lots of anxiety, but I also have problems with keeping a routine and sleeping. With the help of switching the time of my antidepressant and having AJ it has helped me a Lot.

So in a little 2 pound ball of fur I have found a friend, a personality without end and a natural aid for my Mental Illness lol. Best "medicine" ever!

My dog would not agree though


----------



## BunnyBusiness (May 13, 2017)

My lop Clementine is my first rabbit, I didn't even think of getting a rabbit as a pet, I was there with a family member to get a lionhead and the store owner gave me her to hold while she was sexing others, as soon as I did she started to lick my chin and nose and nibble on my shirt and I sort of feel like she picked me in that moment, so I couldn't leave her in that store.

What I came to love about her and the lionhead is how smart and energetic they are, I was surprised of how much personality both have also, the lionhead (Negan) is pretty much an Energizer rabbit, never stops binkying and loves running, while Clem is more reserved and just like jumping straight up occasionally. I also love how clean they are as animals.


----------



## MikeScone (May 14, 2017)

Kinai said:


> I also have never liked rodents in general.



No problem there. Rabbits aren't even remotely related to rodents. They're lagomorphs, along with hares, cottontails and pikas. 

There was a DNA study a few years ago which showed that the nearest relatives to the lagomorphs are not rodents, but primates. So you're more closely related to your bunny than Mickey Mouse is.


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 17, 2017)

MikeScone said:


> No problem there. Rabbits aren't even remotely related to rodents. They're lagomorphs, along with hares, cottontails and pikas.



Let me tell you how many times I had to say that to apartment complexes that didn't allow 'rodents' as pets before I found where I'm at now. Apparently, that's not a good enough argument. :lalalala:


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (May 17, 2017)

I chose a rabbit because they offer the best in pets with the least in problems. To me, dogs need too much attention and training. To me, cats aren't very affectionate plus their littlerbox stinks up the entire house. Hamsters are great but they don't live very long and are so small that you can't snuggle them. Other pets: Sugar Gliders; snakes; chinchillas; iguanas; hedgehogs; don't seek out and enjoy human company reliably. A rabbit is the best pet! They litter box train easily; they don't need walks outside; they don't need constant attention; but they do seek you out for cuddles periodically during the day; they can play games and are very interactive; they don't bark and make noise; they don't stink up the house; they don't have dander and they don't tend to normally carry bacteria and parasites that infect humans ( like cats do). Rabbit let you snuggle them like teddy bears and nap with them; their kisses aren't slobbery and gross like dog kisses; they don't need much grooming; they aren't expensive to feed... oh my gosh I could go on and on about how superior rabbits are as pets. I can't understand why they aren't more popular.


----------



## Kinai (May 19, 2017)

RavenousDragon said:


> Let me tell you how many times I had to say that to apartment complexes that didn't allow 'rodents' as pets before I found where I'm at now. Apparently, that's not a good enough argument. :lalalala:



Ravenous. 
Related in topic but not animal. I had 5 firebellied toads and my housing doesn't allow reptiles, or rodents. When the woman mentioned about the reptile because of my toads I asked her since when are Amphibians reptiles.... her answer was they 're still not allowed. 

I will look up lagamorphs. Sounds interesting. At least bunnies aren't rodents, although they look similar sometimes.


----------



## Capri (May 21, 2017)

Someone summed it up beautifully in an earlier comment on how rabbits have all the best of various pets rolled up in one. I couldn't agree more.

Had a Guinea pig for a time as a little kid. Couldn't cope with the smell. Cage needed to be cleaned out daily. And it just doesn't work when you're a little girl who would rather have a kitty in the worst way.

Had hamsters for a few years, the first one was given to me for Christmas by a friend, who fell out of love with him, due to her believing he had injured a mouse. That was a gem of a hamster. He sat and cuddled in my hand or on my chest for ages during the day, but ran endlessly at night. He looked in your direction when you said his name. None of the other hamsters I had since were like that. They were fine with being picked up, but weren't interested in being held/cuddled. And hammy vocalizations really freak me out, especially when they are scared or fighting. I've also been on the receiving end of a few vicious hammy bites from those that were not my own pets. So that has made me very nervous of hamsters now.

Never had mice or gerbils, though I would choose gerbils between the two. Mice are cute but they stink. And none of these seem to be much for cuddling, even if they would be entertaining to watch during play.

I haven't owned hedgehogs or ferrets, but suspect they would be hard on my sensitive nose, and both are much coarser to the touch, handling a rabbit is IMO just that much nicer.

As soon as I got over my fear of dogs, we had dogs in the house until the death of the last one was just too hard, and so would be the maintenance of getting yet another. But dogs just aren't for me. I don't get much enjoyment out of petting a dog, and there is the doggy smell, the barking, the insufferably loud eating/drinking/licking itself/chewing on bones, and they are just too demanding/in-your-face and prone to spazzing out for me.

I love cats, but can't own one because I live with people who don't like them, and one is horribly allergic. But rabbits don't present a problem, and strangely enough, both people love the rabbit. She started out as "my rabbit" and soon became "our rabbit. 

A lot of people's cats are as skittish as rabbits are said to be by so many people. My sister's cat was not. She was as affectionate as a dog, but not in-your-face about it. I loved that cat and always thought she should've been mine.

A rabbit is sort of like a cat for people who can't have cats. They tend to have an independent character, and always want more of a good thing when they recognize it. They feel like cats too. If you shut your eyes and stroke a cat or rabbit down its back or side, their fur is so similar. You'd have to go by body shape to tell the difference.

My first rabbit was given to me by a school, since they saw how in love I was with him and he with me. It was a thank-you- gift for something I did for one of their classes.

he was a Dutch rabbit, and he could shatter any dog's record for licking, and yet was not drooling and annoying about it. He was an armful of snuggle.

And I've always had good experiences with rabbits, including those in pet shops. Once, I had my arm mauled by a bunch of baby bunnies at a pet shop, all of them in the periscope position trying to climb up my arm, and licking the heck out of me.

Now I have a lionhead, and she is very cuddly and affectionate. She gives kisses and asks to be rubbed on the head, and she goes totally spazz when she thinks she's getting a treat. Her playfulness is so entertaining to watch. And she is so much easier to clean up after than some other pets are.


----------



## bunnylovingwoman (May 21, 2017)

My husband is allergic to cats and dogs, and angora rabbits. We have had a rabbit for 24 years. Actually this is our third rabbit, first two lived 10 1/2 years each. New bunny is three years old.

They are incredibly cute.
They continue to play until old age.
They get into trouble.
They are cute even when they get in trouble.
They adapt to your lifestyle. I stay up to two and he expects to do that also.
Reasonable clean, no smells.
Not difficult to potty train.
No treatments for fleas, heart worms, rabies, etc.
No shots.
They are cute when they sit, stand, groom, eat, sleep...
No drooling.
Poops can be swept or vacuumed up. No ickiness.
Very curious or nosey.
They can be counted on to locate any piece of candy you lose. 
Mine is good at clearing the table, anything there gets nosed to the floor.
Very fuzzy and soft. 
They will learn when bedtime is and put themselves back in their crib.
They can reduce a cardboard box into confetti in no time. And without being asked.
Loving on their terms. 
Not that expensive to keep. You just need to buy food, lettuce, green beans, hay,litter, litter boxes, papaya enzymes, random healthy treats, extra cords for phone, cellphone, etc.
All total, always adorable!


----------



## Capri (May 22, 2017)

Lol About the rabbit finding misplaced candy and clearing the table. My Dutch was like that. He would eat anything, including dog chow. We had a Maltese at the same time, and when we let the rabbit loose in the house, nobody thought he would be at all interested in the dog food. It simply didn't even enter anyone's mind. But when I heard an odd crunching coming from the vicinity of the dog dish, and knew by the strangely cute, non-irritating sound, it wasn't the dog. It was like "What? It couldn't be. No way! It just can't be him!" But, sure enough, Thumper (School had named him) was stuffing face and loving it. Adorable! I was a little worried, and picked him gently up and removed him, but he suffered no ill effects. Other things he tried hard to steal were as strange as rice crispy squares and a stick of gum. No kidding. We fought over the square, and I had to cram that stick of gum into my mouth quick, like one of our lives depended on it, just to keep it away from him. He also ate squashed mosquitoes. I'd be holding him, kill a mosquito, and since he was such a champ licker, he'd lick my hand/wrist/arm no matter if a mosquito had just been ended there. But my lionhead, Felicity, is another story. She is a real finicky eater. She loves her hay, her food, and some greens, including young dandelions. She isn't interested in anything I eat while holding her. And she will even turn down dandelion plant if it's too old. Sometimes she gets annoyed at being put back, or simply my stopping attention too soon. She'll react by thumping. Hehe! the moment I go back to see what the problem is, she's all licks, nuzzles and purrs.


----------



## Americanbluevelvets (May 22, 2017)

How cute they are they are so curious and funny and really clean if litterbox trained:runningrabbit:


----------



## Fuzzee (May 31, 2017)

I have owned 3 bunnies consecutively over the last 20 years. I currently have an amazing 5 year old English Angora named Fuzzee. I can't emphasize how much pride and sheer joy I get from even the simplest things that Fuzzee does in his daily routine. I sometimes just stare at him grooming himself and I smile from ear to ear. I am awakened every day at 6-6:10 am by Fuzzee rattling his cage or bell toys exited as he knows it's play time. I am a tow truck driver of 27 years and I do get teased very often by my macho co-workers who have Rotty's, Doberman s, Huskies etc. And I have to say that my bunny is the sweetest and most loveable pet a man could ask for. I have tens of hours of studying &#8203;into the feeding and bunny care do and don't s, and there is alot to know. I highly recommend a bunny pet to anyone BUT YOU MUST have excellent knowledge of feeding practices and a bunny MUST be free to run uncaged at least a couple fun filled hours EVERYDAY. I am disgusted by Easter pet bunnies that are forgotten and cage imprisoned novelty pets a few weeks after Easter that are fed cheap WMart pellets only.


----------



## chompsky (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## BladeRunner (Jul 5, 2017)

Because... they're so cute and FLUFFEEEEE !!!!!!!! 

Well, not our MiniRex house bun.
She also has nipped my husband-- maybe she doesn't like how he smells to her. 

Otherwise she is packed full with personality.
Very active and has to have a lengthy 'play time' outside her house hutch. Or else.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 14, 2018)

For me, it was the mouth. Have y ever just seen their Mouthes? Their adorable. And I have a habit of following the trend of my sister. She fell head over heels with holland lops. Once I got my buns, I was insebrebale. I had a fish, but fish aren't interesting. My bunnies have great personalities. Big Wig loves to explore. And he's always trying to escape. On the other hand, Blackie Chan is a timid, loving bun. He gets scared of everything, and won't go out without a family member. Big Wig is a more grumpy bun, but he'll tolerate me cuddling him. I think he's just in it for the carrots. And I couldn't leave them after they were adopted. Their faces are too cute!


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Jan 14, 2018)

Well my hamster died a few months back whom I loved a lot. And the next day was the only day I had free to have another pet, because it was a bank holiday so it was just me and my mum. So we went to two pet stores expecting to get a hamster, but got interested in rabbits. The first pet store I went to had a beautiful rabbit but I didnt want to get it from that place because the animals there are always vicious. So I went to another pet store and it was a family business. I was all set out to buy this young bouncy frisky one, but then I saw Lucky he was so sweet, he cuddled and snuggled. And I just absolutely adore that rabbits have this attitude to life and have an individual and amazing personality [emoji5]


----------



## Bill Jesse (Jan 21, 2018)

My first rabbit chose me. He belonged to a magician and lived in a cage unless he was working with the magician. I did not like him in their so talked the magician into giving him to me. Done. I built him a nice outdoor hutch and inside he was free to roam. He lived to be 13 years old. My next 4 were rescues. 
Rabbits are sweet, intelligent and sociable. Just sitting and watching them outdoors in their pens is calming. Sadly I am down to 2 now. The other two died about 7 months apart and were hutch buddies from the start. They were just over 7 years old.


----------



## Preitler (Jan 21, 2018)

Hm, I didn't plan to have pet house rabbits, but in my first year with rabbits there was a Myxo outbreak, only thing I could do was quarentine each rabbit - one in each room. Out of 14 one survived, the one in my kitchen, and since she had no chance to grow winter fur she stayed with me for 8 months. Cage too small, so I let her free roam. Most destructive bunny ever. Reduced all plinth to flakes, wood and PVC alike, soiled the floor beyond repair, several USB cables ended up as a neat pile of snippets, she tried to kill me twice by removing insulation from power cords, and when spring came she started a tunnel straight into the wall, after 2" of plaster the bricks stopped her.

That girl is much happier outside. Anyway, she taught me what great and distinctive personalities they are.

Last year - 5 years later - I ran out of hutch space, so I moved my 2yo herd buck into the house - and it was perfect from the first day. Completly housebroken, he doesn't gnaw anything (that isn't food). doesn't care about cables, wakes me up in the morning, likes cuddles, and copes well with the occasional foster dog I had here. When I call him he comes running, and I've adopted a geezers shuffling gait with occasional BIG steps in the morning because there's a 10lbs bunny between my feet, oblivious to the risk of his toes being stepped on, waiting to get his slice of apple...

Gosh, that house would be so empty without him, I don't have enough time for a dog, and cats aren't my thing. If I would not experience it, I wouldn't believe what a great pet a (intact) buck can be.


----------



## mark (Jan 22, 2018)

We started with one rescue rabbit (or so we thought - full story here, in my first post: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=88550 ) and adopted another rescue bun as a companion for him. 

My wife and I didn't have any pets, and although I love cats, I am very allergic to them. And even though we love dogs, we didn't want to deal with certain aspects of ownership that come along with them: having to be home to allow them out to go to the bathroom, possibly barking while we are away, and the feces (gross!). 

The rabbits are very clean for the most part - we do get hay (and fur!) everywhere somehow. Ours are litter trained, at least for urination (the important part). The poops that don't make it into the litter box initially are easily cleaned up - we usually use a whisk broom and dustpan. They are silent - we love that. They can be left alone for longer periods of time than dogs can (since they have the litter box). They don't smell very much (only a little) and importantly, I am not allergic to them. I love their curious nature (Ellie stands on a chair near the window and looks out; they love empty boxes on the floor) and their "vices" (Kimchi is a fiend for banana, apple, nectarines and peaches). The binkies and running around are so fun to watch!

But overall the main reason we love them is that they are adorable, and they are a departure from the traditional "dog or cat". We did the fish tank thing for years, and I loved having the fish but my wife soon tired of it. 

We are all-in on rabbits as pets. We can't believe we didn't "discover" how great they are sooner!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 12, 2018)

Because my indoor babes (ages 3 to almost 13 now, mainly rescues) are quiet, do not need to pee outside when it's 10 below or 20 degrees, need to be walked for 4 miles or so each day in all kinds of temps plus mosquitos (they have playtime in the house!), scamper back to their housing units aka exercise pens (some do), and are acclimated to being held and picked up. ahh, pure love. Truly the therapy bun partner when you've had a difficult day! ** Lemme tell you about the licking and kisses that go on, many as they grow older. ** My avatar Karla was on the floor to be euthanized at a shelter after the h.s. took in 100+ cats from a hoarder individual. I literally arrived moments before her deadly injection. She was suspected of having ringworm and the shelter was overloaded with the demands of 100+ cats. She became disabled when a DVM spayed her ; appeared to have a broken back and fx'd limbs after xrays & taking her to a 2nd opinion vet. First vet I would never recommend as being compassionate to lagomorphs! Karla bonded easily with another shelter-withdrawn bun who was cage aggressive at the shelter' neutered of course, just terrified of the environment and the next to be euth'd list for cage aggression. The shelter euthanizes routinely when they are Out of cell cubicles. || Lagomorphs after they are sp/eutered are Quiet little companions, save for the conversation sounds and occasional thumps. My first 2 buns were a shelter-adopted rex girl and she bonded with a roadside-advertised (cheap, unwanted) chocolate dutchie after he got neutered. Lagomorphs light up my life --


----------



## Pepper89 (Nov 12, 2018)

To be honest i wanted a hedgie first but read up on the responsibility and everything... gave up on that and then thought about a rabbit so i did some research and obviously every animal has responsibilities so i figured why not they are adorable and fluffy and my sister told me it was a good choice lol 
So i went to a bunch of stores and finally went to Pices and got Pepper. I have fallen completely head over heels for my little fluff. He is my baby. 

He is so cute! I love when he does binkies. That is probably my favourite of all things aside from his personality! I love when he runs up to the pen and tries to get some love before i go to work in the morning. And then will sort of flip his head around and then jump around. And when he lays down and relaxs with his feet out or head on the ground (nearly gave me a heart attack the first time i saw it). But i have raised him since he was a baby and it's kinda like having your own child. I just love everything about him.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy (Nov 13, 2018)

I had bunnies off and on as a small child, and as a teenager, I started breeding them and fell in love. From then on, I became completely obsessed with rabbits, haha.

I absolutely adore bunnies because:
1. They are ridiculously cute
2. They are CLEAN and odorless (big plus)
3. They are quiet
4. Their fur is so soft and cute
5. They are social animals, so I can have more bunnies

I look at random bunny pictures to cheer me up, I volunteered at a rabbit shelter, I use bunny avatars and cover images when I had social media, and I love watching bunny videos/hearing about people's pet rabbits.

After more than 12 years without pet bunnies (I had to rehome my 5 rabbits due to moving far across the country), I recently decided to adopt bunnies again and now I spoil them rotten. They also serve as emotional support animals❤ I love bunnies so much that everyone I know associates bunnies with me LOL.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 13, 2018)

There are no words to describe a rabbit, they are just too perfect (unless they bite). Sometimes you just see one and than you fall in love. That was my case. When I was a little girl I loved rabbits, when I turned 11 I finally got one. I love everything about rabbits (not that they bite). And even though they do bite it might only be for self defense (unless they are EVIL). Now I know that rabbits choose you, you don't choose them.


----------



## jsjjane (Nov 14, 2018)

I took in a rescue bun at the urging of a friend who has a wonderful rabbit. I thought she might be a good companion for my now 3 legged cat. ( I didn’t know anything about taking care of a rabbit.) Turns out Khaleesi attacks the cat - or at least did for the first year. 

Now I love her sooo much! She is the softest thing I’ve ever felt - a mini Rex/California mix, I think. She’s so gentle and does the cutest things. She free range part of the day when I’m home and has a lovely indoor hutch from a re-done armoire she loves. 

I took on learning how to take care of her properly and with the help of my friend Sher and this forum and some youtube videos, I’ve learned (and am still learning. Thank you for this forum.). 

Despite all my earlier mistakes Khaleesi has forgiven me and is quite close now and becoming closer. She’s 1 1/2 and I’m so glad I took her in!


----------



## Orrin (Nov 14, 2018)

We had no intention of keeping rabbits; but, one day our cat caught and tormented a baby cottontail, barely as large as my thumb. That baby's cry tore at my heart. More dead than alive, we nursed it back to health, thanks to my wife who fed it with a syringe many times a day. The little rascal flourished; but, it clearly wanted its freedom; so, last spring when things started turning green we released "Bun-Bun" back into the wild, where it deserved to be. 

Releasing that lovable ball of fluff was the hardest thing I've done in all my life. It was the right thing to do; but, I was devastated and lonesome for it. I knew right then we needed a rabbit; and, it had to be the same color as the cottontail! 

Wouldn't you know it, the local shelter had two young females that were exactly what I wanted. We've loved them ever since and also added a male Flemmie to the mix. 

So, to answer the original question, why do we like rabbits? Others have already said it. They are beautiful, cute, odorless, clean, sweet, well-behaved and friendly. Besides that, they are not constantly demanding, as are dogs--and sometimes cats, such as the one we have now. In short, they are wonderful. 

There is something else about rabbits: They are the underdog of the animal kingdom and at the bottom of the food chain. It is in my nature to stick up for the underdog. IMHO, no other animal suffers as much abuse as do rabbits. That makes me sad. For that reason, I try to make it up to our buns--all twelve of them, now--by treating them royally, as best as I can. Nothing is too good for our bunnies.


----------



## April LD (Nov 14, 2018)

Excuse the long post but

AAAHHHH bunnies!!! Well everyone here has HIT IT ON THE HEAD!!!

Affectionate without annoyance
Soft, full of personality, funny to watch, smart, sweet (with a bit of a spunk), not too smelly (unless you have too many, my issue at this time - trying to adopt out   - just sayin) and I can't get enough of them.

I had 2 lops that I had to re-home 15 years ago, 5 years ago we got out first, California, Tigger, my daughter bought him for me (only 8 at the time, with her own money) for Mother's Day. I was in love!!!! Got my second a year later, Binks, was supposed to be a dwarf, he was supposed to be a she, but they were ALL WRONG; but he was very sick, almost died, had to syringe feed 3x a day food and water, meds for the first 8 months of his life with me. Ended up he had the first known case of Rat Bite Fever in a rabbit. 

I spent thousands of dollars going to UC Davis Vet once a month and my local vet once a month: injections, xrays, pain meds, you name it - he got it. They thought we wouldn't make it, I was scared a few times myself; but I told them - As long as he wants to fight, I'm going to fight for him. He became my responsibility when I bought him (my Easter Bunny)...8 months later he was cleared, no more penicillin, pain injections weekly at home, sometimes I can tell he is hurting and I have to give him additional oral meds. He has Arthritis already, missing some bones in his back feet, had a "wonky" back leg, but he doesn't know it - it doesn't slow him down. But will all the one-on-one he was really close to me and was lonely so almost 2 years now, we got our third. She came unhealthy, skittish, mean, a biter, broken toes on her feet, nails so long her had hot spots on her feet - but ooohhhhhh how she loves my Binks. She has lost weight, her nails are doing better (no longer brittle and peeling), she loves to be cuddled, and pet now...Mrs. Bon-Bons has become so, so, so, sweet.

Then I rescued 3 bunnies someone dropped off at the park down the street - they had babies, sexed wrong, then they had babies, now I have 29 buns. I am on the last 10 to fix - phew...but how I love them all!!! The rescued buns are part lion and part something else not sure...but here are some pics of some of my babies. I can't imagine my life without them now...I love opening the top of the xpen and say "MY BABIES!!!" and they all run to me for love. When we go outside in the backyard I have some clicker trained to come for a treat and can easily take them inside...if you lay on the ground, the last litter, will climb on you, sniff, dig, boop, and just be cute!! They binky all over, zip through the lawn, and just enjoy their outside time, as well as I do.


----------



## billythebun (Nov 16, 2018)

I was at an adoption center and I saw my Billy and fell in love. I adopted him a few days later. The more I read about them and learned about them, the more I fell in love. I had never thought about getting a rabbit until I saw him, but it was the best decision ever and now I have 2 rabbits and I love them more than anything! I think rabbits are so underrated and probably one of the most neglected animals. I have only had mine a few months and I am still learning things about them everyday. 
I love animals so much, but what I love about rabbits is how different each one can be. My 2 are polar opposites, literally. Billy is so sassy, but friendly and curious and knows what he wants. He is always in the way and I love it. He hates being petted but loves attention (if that makes any sense!). Bobbi is really nervy, but has made so much progress. She loves being stroked but isn't the type that pesters you. Unlike Billy, she is much more reserved and cuddly. That's my favorite thing about rabbits- they are all individuals. I think people don't realize how much of a personality they have!
Not to mention everything they do is cute... Cleaning themselves, sleeping, eating, flopping, doing binkies. They are the BEST!


----------



## Bellamy+Lilah (Nov 16, 2018)

I always had cats growing up then my mom got diagnosed with cancer and I had to get rid of my cat because we couldn't afford for her to get scratched and get an infection.

I went for a couple years without a pet a really missed having one and started looking at pet pictures online and came across pictures of Holland lop bunnies and fell in love immediately. My boyfriend (now husband) and his dad got me 2 Holland lop bunnies the following Easter and I refuse to be without a bunny in my life from now on.

They are my favorite animals ever because they're so cute, pretty and harmless.


----------



## Joyce Guardado (Nov 16, 2018)

Alek said:


> Here's something I thought might be fun. I'm curious, what is it that makes you enjoy rabbits as pets. Most people pick cats, or dogs, or even guinea pigs, but what is it that makes you choose and enjoy rabbits.
> 
> Personally;
> I love the attitude that rabbits have. They are very much a 'golden rule' pet, meaning, if you treat them well, they will treat you well. But if you are mean to them, not only will they be mean to you, but they will exact revenge against you (pee on bed, chew cords, bite). I like an animal that has that sort of view/behavior towards the world. A dog will love you no matter what you do. But a rabbit requires you to get on their level, and to maintain a respectful and mindful relationship. Also, when they open up to you, it's so very rewarding because you work for their love and earned it, it wasn't freely give to you. A rabbit that loves you will give you it's toys, lick your face and hair, and cuddle with you. I also appreciate an animal that has 50lbs of personality in a 2lb body (reminds me of me LOL)
> ...


So Beautifully put, and exactly why I love my bunnies so much!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 20, 2018)

Ditto so many of your comments. Thanks for chiming in and mentioning how rabbits became part of your family.


----------



## Orrin (Nov 20, 2018)

We are supplemental feeding the runt of a litter and keeping it in a large cage in our family room. We have two others from the same litter with it for companionship. A while back we opened their door to see how free roaming would work out for them. Perfect! We been down this road with kittens and puppies and were frustrated with one "accident" after another all over the house. These little two-month darlings have not been one bit of inconvenience. They pee where they are supposed to and do most of their poopies there, too. Only occasionally do we find an occasional "peppercorn" here or there. That's expected. 

We've had cats that have done their stinky "business" in the most inconvenient places; we've had dogs that came along shortly after we policed up their lawn messes and did their smelly pooping just as honored guests were arriving. Why do I love rabbits? Dozens of reasons; but, best of all they don't embarrass us like cats and dogs do.


----------



## TheRingoKid (Nov 21, 2018)

Inherited our first rabbit from my son. Chunk was supposed to spend the summer with us and then go to my son's then-girlfriend, now wife's house out in the country. As my wife says, after a week, she could tell that the rabbit wasn't going anywhere. Chunk passed, but we have another one, again, inherited from our son. I didn't know that I needed a rabbit until I had one. Now, our family is a rabbit-family!


----------



## Hoolia (Nov 22, 2018)

My stepdad's friends adopted a holland lop they named Miss Cuddles. When my mom and stepdad met the little bunny they were instantly charmed by her and the couple who owned her mentioned that the breeder had a couple of boys she needed to find homes for. So they decided we'd get that pair of bunnies and of course, like every time we get a new pet, i was the only one who did any research on keeping rabbits so in the end i was the only one who really looked out for them. I knew the SECOND I laid eyes on them - especially my surprise chocolate boy, Jackson - that rabbits would be my #1 favorite pet for the rest of my life. I want to own at least one of each interesting breed in my lifetime!


----------

